

How can I find a programmer/founder? - MenaMena123

Look I know the whole founder thing its like your married and should know each other etc etc.. Well, my buddies aren't programmers. I'd like to move to the valley, but need a good buddy to drop it all just like me for a startup. Let me know if anyone is interested in putting ideas together etc.<p>About Me:
26 yrs old.
Designer - web - print - marketing - etc
I understand code, but know someone can do it better than me. I don't give up. I'm all about startups, tech news, angels, VCs. "the business"<p>Plan:
Meet.
Create Ideas.
Come up with options.
Start Demo.
And see where it goes.
Im eventually planning to move to the Valley.<p>Sounds all crazy and may not be fit for everyone, but if we work we work. :)
======
djloche
Start a Meetup group, build a community, and then pick the best people there
and together build a business.

Maybe go to the local colleges and hold entrepreneur & programming 'hack
nights' where once a week everyone brings drinks and you order pizza and
everyone works on a personal project - no work or school, just personal
projects. If people don't have a personal project already, put them at a table
and tell them they're the startup crew and their project is to brainstorm and
prototype. You can be their mentor and in the process, from the group you'll
find the individual with the most drive and best fit for your own startup.

------
ChrisA9
I feel that we all have this problem when it comes to finding someone to work
with, or looking someone to hire. With that being said, if you do the work or
show up you can make it work. One thing I recently have just started is
attempted to group together a group of smart individuals which I think are
rather like minded in an online "collective".

The goal is simple. Bring smart people together who know other smart people,
make access very exclusive, and build out that group so that everyone helps
each other and makes things such as finding developers, co-founders, etc.. a
lot easier and has a much higher success ratio. Oh, and the web service I am
using to hold an online group is Comvore. It's awesome.

------
Osiris
It's a really interesting question and I think there's an underserved market
there. I wish there was a better, more efficient way for people to meet other
people willing to co-found a startup. I finally ended up finding a programmer
for my startup through my co-founder's network. He worked with someone who
suggested someone. We're working through the planning stages now. For a long
time I wasn't sure that we'd ever find someone.

Good luck to you!

~~~
MenaMena123
Yea it feels like I will never find anyone, unless I move to the Valley. I'll
do whatever it takes, but would like something more before I move out to the
bay area. The city I live in doesn't really get it. You talk about a web
startup and they think its some little kid thing I'm doing or some huge dream
that's impossible. My own Dad thinks I do nothing lol. I know it's not easy
til you make it and have something to show...in time :)

~~~
roversoccer18
I feel the same way in that all of the fast pace start ups and tech industry
is in the valley. If you don't live there it feels like you are missing out.
On an other note, I am a college computer science major with a lot of
programming experience interesting in brainstorming with others to get a start
up going. Email is in profile.

------
michaelpinto
Suggestion from a gray haired designer: Don't wait for a code co-founder — if
you have an idea prototype it yourself. Once you have an idea what you're
building then look for the right partners. Another option may be to join an
existing startup as the design partner so you get to know some programmers.
Also if you're young don't wait to move to the valley — if that's what you
really want to do, do it now.

------
LMDenys
Try founderdating.com ;)

Good luck!

